# BMW Set to Announce Driverless Cars with Intel and Mobileye



## jaappeens (Oct 23, 2014)

I like what i read


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Ops. Hope Mobileye fix their equipment that failed to recognize an 18wheeled in the deadly Tesla accident. 

The other way around, every single Tesla autopilot mile increases Mobilieye's experience so by the time they put it in the BMWs, they are gonna be safe.


----------

